

Cymbolism - quantifying association between colors and words - jwilliams
http://www.cymbolism.com/

======
canoebuilder
This looks like an interesting site, something I've long been interested in,
colors and their emotive inductions.

This site looks to have set up a nice data gathering method, they are not
pioneers in the field though, as lots of work on the subject exists already,
but more won't hurt.

Some things I recall -

red & yellow - can induce hunger (McDonalds)

blue - calming, trust

green - peace, calming (nature)

Another thing I recall reading is that people are more trusting of websites
with white backgrounds. Though this could simply stem from the fact that the
majority of 'major' websites people are familiar with have white backgrounds.

------
apu
Interesting idea, although my guess is that most words won't have any
particular color associated with them for most people.

Except, of course, for synesthetes:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synesthesia>

~~~
canoebuilder
or

[http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn14841-do-we-all-
have-s...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn14841-do-we-all-have-some-
synaesthetic-ability.html?DCMP=ILC-hmts&nsref=news4_head_dn14841)

[http://www.boingboing.net/2008/09/30/you-may-be-
synaesthe.ht...](http://www.boingboing.net/2008/09/30/you-may-be-
synaesthe.html)

